# Misty and Lexi 17 month old ragdolls must go together



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Please Contact Helen on 07866633064 or email her at [email protected]
http://www.ragdollrescueandrehome.co.uk

Please say you heard about these cats from the Animal Lifeline UK Team

http://www.forum.animallifelineuk.org/viewtopic.php?f=604&t=25627


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Can't believe these two are still waiting for a home !


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

as i mentioned before i saw these two babies at helen's and was tempted myself but that i had my name down already for the wegies. the little blue mitted was very affectionate with helen's other cats. a real shame about these two.


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Thats so weirds cause they can't be homed with them


----------



## whiskers011 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi KJ
I have emailed Helen about these two girls to see if they're still looking - very interested! will follow up with a call next week.
Notice you do a lot on here, don't know what - but if you or anyone needs some help in my area, happy to do what I can...
d:0)


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you (hugs)


----------



## ragnanimus (Nov 25, 2007)

lexi & misty are still avaiable for rehoming.

I dont know why it has been put up that a possible home has been found :confused1:......


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh no poor babies  I think problem may be many who love ragdolls already have them lol and so these two for some reason need to be homed without others. fingers crossed


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

:confused1:strange I got an email to say they had a possible home:confused1:


----------



## ragnanimus (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Kelly,

can i ask who sent you the email, you can pm me if like:thumbup: save putting it on the forum:thumbup:

all the best.

helen & Allan


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Helen I have emailed you a copy of the email sent


----------



## Maygemc (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Helen!!

Dexter and Smokey say hello Aunty Helen and Uncle Allan!! xxx

Gemma x


----------



## ragnanimus (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Gemma,

give them a big cuddle for me:thumbup:

love from 

helen & Allan xx


----------



## Roselle (Jul 28, 2011)

They are sooo beautiful and I hope they soon find loving owners.


----------

